# Pato Branco - Sudoeste do Paraná 2022



## Alexcnhs (Dec 26, 2009)

Pato é incrível 
Melhor cidade que já vivi, tinha muito orgulho de dizer que morava nela.
Terra de pessoas caprichosas, hospitaleiras, e quê pensam grande.


----------

